# Aktuell bestes Rally Spiel?!



## kero81 (29. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
habe mal wieder Lust auf ein gutes Rally Spiel. Mir hat RBR früher immer gut gefallen, damit ihr mal einen Anhaltspunkt habt. Könnt ihr mir was gutes empfehlen?!


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin nicht so der Rennfahrer, aber was Rally angeht dürfte kein Weg an Dirt Rally vorbeigehen.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Oktober 2016)

Dirt Rally, aber wenn dann nur mit Lenkrad.


----------



## kero81 (29. Oktober 2016)

Jo, Lenkrad is vorhanden. Logitech Driving Force Pro, damit dreh ich auch immer meine Runden in der Grünen Hölle bei Pcars. Also Dirt Rally... Wie hoch is denn da der Sim Anteil?! Schon richtig Krass oder eher so ein Mix aus Arcade u Sim wie Shift oder auch Pcars?!


----------



## norse (30. Oktober 2016)

Dirt Rally ist für mich besser als RBR! Einfach nur super und sehr Sim lastig! Mit ein paar mods gehts dann wirlich nahezu perfekt ... fast RBR Feeling wobei RBR für mich einfach eine Schüppe zu krass war, schon eher unrealistisch.


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2016)

Mit Standard Setup fühlt sich das Handling etwas komisch an, die Karren sind dadurch schwierig zu steuern. Von daher sind die Einstellungen sehr entscheidend.

Ich selbst nutze das G27 Preset von LAR555, damit hat man ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl, viel realistischer und damit viel besser zu handeln. Trotzdem sind nach jeder Etappe meine Hände krampfhaft ans Lenkrad geschweisst  
Also Dirt Rally ist auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoll, halt wie Offroad fahren im echten Leben. Aber macht tierisch Laune!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Oktober 2016)

Dirt Rally geht eigentlich auch mit dem Controller recht gut zu spielen, sofern man die Funktionstasten sinnvoll belegt 
Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen


----------



## MysticStuff (30. Oktober 2016)

DIRT 3


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Oktober 2016)

Dirt 3 sehe ich eher im Arcade Bereich, ist mal so für zwischendurch ganz nett weil man in 5 Minuten wieder rein kommt. (Zumindest gegen einen Kumpel der auch ein Jahr nicht gespielt hat reichts^^)

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2016)

Jo, Dirt 3 hab ich. Aber das is nich befriedigend genug, da viel zu sehr Arcade.


----------



## Hillfigger (3. November 2016)

Dirt Rally auf jeden Fall. Mit'm controller geht's auch gut, wenn man keine Lust auf'n Lenkrad hat, wegen kurzer session...

MysticStuff ist wohl noch nie Auto gefahren...


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2016)

Wobei Dirt Rally mit Controller schon etwas Übung erfordert, auf der PS4 tue ich mich zumindest völlig ohne Fahrhilfen echt schwer. Gerade auf den Schnee und Eis Strecken komme ich da regelmäßig von der Strecke ab und überschlage mich dann. Schotter- und Asphaltpisten klappen dagegen schon deutlich besser


----------



## Hillfigger (3. November 2016)

Bei Schnee und Eis bremst man entweder früher, muss dennoch früher Einlenken, oder man bremst wie auf nicht glatter Strecke, muss dann aber das enstprechende Drifting beherrschen, dass man nach der Kurve nicht ausschlägt...oder wie man's nennt  Kann echt Spaß machen, mag's nur trotzdem ungern wenn die Strecke eng, und der Schnee die "Streckenbegrenzung" ist...

Vor allem in Monaco kann man da im Schneegebiet gut Zeit rausholen, gegen KI


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2016)

Ja, wenn ich etwas Raum zum Driften habe klappt das auch ganz gut nur ist eben meistens der Schnee die Begrenzung und wenn man da einmal leicht dagegen kommt war es das und man überschlägt sich


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jo, Dirt 3 hab ich. Aber das is nich befriedigend genug, da viel zu sehr Arcade.



Das merkt man erst Recht wenn man sich in DiRT Rally 10min bis zum Ziel gekämpft hat und dann easy so 1min 30 Etappe mit Arcade Physic in DiRT 3 loool


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Mai 2017)

Also ich muss eine Lanze für das Gamepad brechen, damit lassen sich die Autos in Dirt Rally sehr gut fahren bzw. driften / beherrschen / ordentlich um die Kurven lenken. Gas, Bremse, Lenkung etc. ist alles analog, von daher Dosierung möglich und gerade schnelle Lastwechsel gehen aufgrund kurzer Wege der Analogsticks auch gut von der Hand. Bin noch nicht viel gefahren, aber dank Darstellung per virtuellen Realität (Dirt Rally unterstützt nativ Rift VR) super einfach. Ein Fahrzeuggefühl so nahe der Realität, als ob man wirklich auf der Strecke mit dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug unterwegs wäre. 
Unbekannte Rally Strecken fahre ich durch ohne größere Fehler oder das Auto zu beschädigen, und im Profi Modus ganz vorne von den Zeiten. Fahrhilfen wie Stabilitätskontrolle oder Traktionskontrolle deaktiviert, nur ein wenig ABS habe ich an. 
Ähnliches auch mit ProjectCars erlebt, war mit Gamepad und Monitor für mich unspielbar oder sagen wir, ein nicht enden wollender Krampf. Erst in der VR auf Anhieb mit Gamepad sehr gut handelbar.
Gamepad von XBox360 kann ich nicht empfehlen, da es eine Fehlkonstruktion ist (keine exakte Mittelstellung möglich, daher Todeszone von über 15 % ein Muss). Mit Gamepad von Xbox One habe ich letztes Wochenende 10 % und eben 5 % Todeszone getestet, wunderbar. 
Natürlich ist Lenkrad und Pedale das Nonplusultra, keine Frage, auch bezüglich der Immersion. Zudem Kupplung mit Zwischengas möglich, na klar.

Im Anhang mal eine von mir zufällig entdeckte Strecke, die ich in der Realität privat mit meinem Auto (530i) hochgejagt bin. Allerdings mit Traktionskontrolle und elektronischem Stabilitätsprogramm - vier Wahnsinns 180 Grad Haarnadel-Kurven an einem steilen Berg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2017)

Also ich bin nicht so der Rally Pilot, ich tue mich unheimlich schwer dem Beifahrer zuzuhören was in DiRT Rally einfach der Schlüssel zum sichern fahren ist, mit Gamepad kann man mich da komplett vergessen mit Lenkrad zwar auch aber nicht so stark. Aber schnell bin ich da keineswegs, und nach so einer Etappe ist man dann schon geschafft, weil man echt wie am Lenkrad verklebt da sitzt. Aufjedenfall ein super Spiel aber so Hardcore Rally ist nicht mein Fall, lieber GT3 in Assetto Corsa oder eine rFactor F1 Liga 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------

